# Simon Cowell Becomes a vaper



## Gizmo (6/9/16)

Rarely seen without a cigarette, Simon Cowell even once tried hypnotherapy to try to end his 80-a-day habit.

But it seems fatherhood has finally given him a greater incentive to quit – and he has switched to vaping. 

During filming for The X Factor, the 56-year-old media mogul was pictured holding an e-cigarette.

He has revealed that it is all because of his two-year-old son Eric. 

‘The idea is to cut down on the number,’ he told The Sun. ‘The Vape has been successful. It’s a good one, it tastes nice and sweet.’

Cowell - who has previously joked that he has an '80 a day' habit - has said that he does not smoke around Eric, his only child with partner Lauren Silverman, but has worried what he would do if his son asks him to quit smoking when he gets older.








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-80-day-habit-father-Eric.html#ixzz4JTHB9bbK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jan (6/9/16)

There goes our image

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/9/16)

Sad to have to quit my beloved vaping  sigh Simon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/16)

He might be a vaper but remains a giant cake 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (11/9/16)

Gizmo said:


> Rarely seen without a cigarette, Simon Cowell even once tried hypnotherapy to try to end his 80-a-day habit.
> 
> But it seems fatherhood has finally given him a greater incentive to quit – and he has switched to vaping.
> 
> ...


I knew there had to be at least one thing to like about this dweeb.


----------



## Waine (11/9/16)

Not crazy about the guy either, but its good to see celebrities setting the trend. Many people are like sheep, following what celebrities do. But as regards vaping, I see this as a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Waine said:


> Not crazy about the guy either, but its good to see celebrities setting the trend. Many people are like sheep, following what celebrities do. But as regards vaping, I see this as a good thing.


Fully agree with you there 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

